# Jewelry Designer Living in Italy-how to sell to italian businesses?



## Czehavit (May 16, 2011)

Hello!
I am an American currently living in Italy. I design jewelry and would like to manufacture my line in Italy. My business is set up in the U.S.
I would like to figure out the ins and outs (taxes etc..) of how I can manufacture my line in italy and sell to italian businesses. How does this work in terms of paying the VAT etc (I was told I can get a VAT ID number for foreigners that allows me to buy from wholesale suppliers in Italy, but to get the refund I would have to have them send the merchandise to the USA). How do italian stores deal differently with foreign businesses selling to them, and does it make a difference that the merchandise would be coming from within their own country?!
thanks in Advance!


----------

